# Office X Gm



## Steve Bosell (Oct 7, 2001)

I have been using what appears to be office X GM, but Entourage seems too buggy for a final release.  Is it just me?


----------



## doppelbock (Oct 7, 2001)

you *are* talking about a M$ product...remember, this is the company that shipped windoze 2000 with 32000 known bugs.....

although in fairness, their mac shop seems to normally have slightly better standards.....


----------



## vic (Oct 7, 2001)

stop bashing what you don't know about! 
office gm is perfect as far as i'm concerned, entourage works perfectly, from what i observed, the only things theyt might change is some icon designs and they might be all done. i don't know what version you are using or if you got tricked out by somebody... but i have not yet encountered any problems.


----------



## Jorace (Oct 7, 2001)

Hmm... The version of Office that you all have downloaded from Carrocho or hotline is not GM. 

The only way to know for sure that you have a GM build is to buy it from a store, or be the poduct developer.

Just take a look at the about box on any of the Office products. I dont think MS would leave "Unpublished Work" in any product that was ready for shipping...

"But.. But it has the new icons!! It must be GM ----  But the image said it was GM.. It must be so!"

Come on!! Get a life.

I remember one time I downloaded a file that claimed to be Timbuktu, It looked fine.. Even had the installer dialog box.. But when my Trash can sudenly popped full and started to empty, I quickly crashed my system.. When I rebooted I found what was left of my Applications folder.. All Apps from A-C were gone. 

Fine. I play with fire, and run things I download. I will get burned once in a while....

For those of you downloading Beta Apps Keep this in mind.


----------



## vic (Oct 7, 2001)

GM means the code is finished, but the aesthetics, or very tiny glitches still have to be ironed out. the GM will never be the same as the one you buy in the actual store. it may only be the final release to testers and programers, but they have to have something to sell, so the end product is packaged in house and sold, not released so anyone can have it.


----------



## Jorace (Oct 7, 2001)

GM - Gold Master.

As in the disk they use to duplicat for mas production.

The GM build will be IDENTICAL in all ways to the final shipping version.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Oct 8, 2001)

Which is the image sent to the CD duplicator to be pressed and packaged for shipment. After all the talk about 5G64 and the GM, I'm surprised people are still unsure as to what GM means.

I have yet to see the Office v. X GM floating around. The latest build seen has been 1117. All builds have now expired and with the exception of Entourage, won't work now.


----------



## ulrik (Oct 8, 2001)

True. 

Vic, your definition of GM is - sorry to say that - exactly what it is not...

AFAIK, no Office v. X GM exists at the moment as they are still finishing some graphics...at least that's what floats around the net...


----------



## vic (Oct 8, 2001)

ok, you are right, i canot base my assumptions on anything, but i just wanted to say tht the (beta) that i had was quite good.


----------



## ulrik (Oct 8, 2001)

the one I had was cool. Everything except Entourage stopped working some while back but it was cool. Entourage has one big bug on my system. Whenever I use the scrollbar in Entourage, I have to push both buttons of my Microsoft Trackballs at once before I can do anything else than scrolling...it's weird 

btw: I once heard that the name "Golden Master" comes from the fact that the DIE of early CD-Rs used to be completely golden on the topside (some cheap ones are still), so when a company finished it's product, it burned it onto such a "golden" disc and then gave it to the company which then copy this "Golden Master" on the final CDs...


----------



## danvtim (Oct 8, 2001)

There is a new version that doesn't say anything about it being beta etc. It seems to be the GM.


----------



## Steve Bosell (Oct 8, 2001)

All the apps seem to work fine except the calendar in entourage.  If i remember correctly you did not have to enter a serial # in the other betas, in this version you do.   the new icons are cool.


----------



## acidtuch10 (Oct 8, 2001)

Where would one get a copy of this Office that maybe close to final


Thankx 
Acidtuch10


----------



## Steve Bosell (Oct 8, 2001)

carracho


----------



## GadgetLover (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *GM means the code is finished, but the aesthetics, or very tiny glitches still have to be ironed out. the GM will never be the same as the one you buy in the actual store. it may only be the final release to testers and programers, but they have to have something to sell, so the end product is packaged in house and sold, not released so anyone can have it. *



Sorry Vic, but that is not what GM means.  Gold (or Golden) Master means that the disk is the FINAL/OFFICIAL version which will be taken to the CD Printing Press for Pressing (most companies -- yes, even Apple and Microsoft, do NOT do their own pressing -- in fact, even MacWorld Magazine had an article about it last month: one unlucky soul got Windows Office XP or something instead of Mac OS X 10.0 CD -- even the LABEL on the CD said OS X but when he tried to install it, it wouldn't work (of course) and turned out to be a WINDOZE products!!  Neither company admitted fault (of course) but claimed that it "likely" occurred at the third-party CD Pressing plant which they BOTH use.

In any event, I am confident that Microsoft's Mac Business Group will release a fairly good product (but I do agree that (of course) some bugs will sneak their way in too -- such is life).


----------



## fryke (Oct 8, 2001)

The newest version around Hotline is a beta build numbered 1218. It's running fine, although I never tried Entourage. It doesn't state anything about being beta? It says in info (in finder): 10.0.0 (build 1218), unpublished work.
Just wait until someone tells you it is the Golden Master. The builds around now are not.
But if Microsoft is going to release the thing in less than two months (they say november), it's going to be golden master soon enough.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 8, 2001)

Well, I've got the GM. I've had it for a few days now.  Nowhere can I find a Serial that'll work.  

Where are you guys finding yours?


----------



## Jorace (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by danvtim _
> *There is a new version that doesn't say anything about it being beta etc. It seems to be the GM. *



And what was the build # on that one??


----------



## Jorace (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *The newest version around Hotline is a beta build numbered 1218. It's running fine, although I never tried Entourage. It doesn't state anything about being beta? It says in info (in finder): 10.0.0 (build 1218), unpublished work.
> Just wait until someone tells you it is the Golden Master. The builds around now are not.
> But if Microsoft is going to release the thing in less than two months (they say november), it's going to be golden master soon enough. *



Take a look in the "About" box..."Unpublished Work"


----------



## Steve Bosell (Oct 8, 2001)

<IMG src="http://homepage.mac.com/romanc/word.jpg">


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks for the "screenshot" 
Exactly what I needed!

Nevermind... Product ID... not SN#
the search continues


----------



## Saul (Oct 9, 2001)

I would really like to try the latest build. If anyone would be willing to allow me to download it I would appreciate them emailing me. Thanks.


----------



## acidtuch10 (Oct 9, 2001)

If any one has an ftp and would like to share ?? Probably would help alot of people out --- I would host it if I had it and an ftp (doesn't seem to be accepting incoming traffic now that I up dated to Win XP :-( ) 


Can some one out there post it ??


acidtuch10


----------



## fryke (Oct 9, 2001)

beta build 1218 has the same about box in word. the words 'unpublished work' appears on the get info window in the finder.


----------



## Mac Write (Oct 9, 2001)

Can you do a get info on Entourage,and post a screenshot of the get info Window?

That will tell us the build/version number


----------



## Steve Bosell (Oct 9, 2001)

I have 1218 too, Unpublished work


----------



## Mac Write (Oct 9, 2001)

Steve I was asking if you could take a screenshot of the get info window for Word or Entourage, so we all can confirm it is the GM and not a beta.


----------



## Steve Bosell (Oct 9, 2001)

I assume it is beta


----------



## Steve Bosell (Oct 9, 2001)

I assume it is still beta, 
<IMG src="http://homepage.mac.com/romanc/Ent.jpg">


----------



## Mac Write (Oct 9, 2001)

Steve That is not GM. that is Beta 12.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 10, 2001)

If you just get info in the finder it will do the same thing. 
My version shows build 1218, unpublished work.


----------



## GroundZeroX (Oct 10, 2001)

I downloaded mine on Monday, and the build I have is 1224. I haven't used anything besides Entourage though, because the first time I launched Word, I opened a document, and went to antoher application, when I switched back to Word, it crashed. If you don't believe me, here is the picture about the build.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 10, 2001)

I think we have another case here of "which build is gonna be teh gm" lol 

How often does M$ have build popped out ?
Is there a scheduled release day for it ?


----------



## Leonis (Oct 10, 2001)

How did you guys find those betas???


----------



## masternew (Oct 10, 2001)

Here... 

The GM is 1302. Been running it for a couple of days and no bugs yet.


----------



## Saul (Oct 10, 2001)

If you have it why don't you upload it, I'd love to give that a shake down.


----------



## Leonis (Oct 10, 2001)

Yeah I dont' mind doing some evaluations too


----------



## masternew (Oct 10, 2001)

Let try and set a carracho server, so I can let you guys D/L. But its no for sure, because I haven't been able to figure out how to make it work pass the firewall in my router. BTW if any of you know how to work around this I got a Linksys Wireless ap Router 4 hub.


----------



## Saul (Oct 10, 2001)

Why don't you upload it to macavenger's server? I don't have the address offhand but he's got an FTP server running, all you have to do is get in touch with him.

Hope this helps. If the beta I'm using is any indication of what we're going to get I  can't wait...


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 10, 2001)

The only thing I can get to work on Office X is entourage...  everything else unexpectedly quits... anybody else have this problem?


----------



## masternew (Oct 10, 2001)

Well actually to tell you the truth today Word Unexpectedly quit because I inserted a floppy disk, that is the only and only time, with any of the program with office X. Rhino serial has been sent


----------



## djeans (Oct 11, 2001)

Yeah,

I have the same problem with unexpectedly quitting on launch, but entourage works for some reason.

500Mghz dual G4 256M ram


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 11, 2001)

Sweet,  thanks!  

DJeans...  when you installed it was it a .dmg or was there an actual installer?

The version I had was a .dmg of the office folder.  To install all you did was mount and drag to your hard drive.

I've tried deleting prefs but that doesn't help.  I'm gonna try another OS X box later.


----------



## djeans (Oct 11, 2001)

it was a .dmg that all i had to do was drag to my hd.

is your osx machine dual processor? i seem to remember mozilla having a strange bug that only affects multi-processor macs. maybe  thats it,

just a thought.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 11, 2001)

Nope, it's a single 350 G3 OC'd to 400.  I'm wondering if it has to do with the .dmg instead of the installer.

For all those that word work for...  Did you run an actual installer?


----------



## godzookie (Oct 11, 2001)

Office, NEVER has an installer, remember? Its always a case of "Drag this folder to your applications folder" Been the same way ever since 98.





Nick


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 11, 2001)

I completely forgot about that.  Thanks for reminding me.  I'll save the trouble of having to look for an installer.


----------



## Saul (Oct 11, 2001)

I installed off of a .dmg. I've been having no problems, running every single program in the suite with absolutely no crashes...

btw, I'm running beta 1218.


----------



## djeans (Oct 11, 2001)

Rhino, 

I found the answer on the apple discussions site. A user there found the bug that stops office from launching, and I was able to verify it on my machine as well. Here is the answer, thanks to zaxcom on the apple discussion board.

snip 
Office will crash on open if you have selected any Drive as a Classic boot drive in the Classic Preference panel. I confirmed this many times. As long as you do not choose any OS 9.x folder as the one to open under classic, Office will open. The moment that you choose a 9.x folder in the preference panel Office will not launch. This is a strange bug, and of course it means you cant run classsic. Or when you are done running a classic app, you can unmount the drive with 9.x on it and Office will start up again. Its a bit of a work around and maybe someone can find the reason that Office evens cares that you have a drive selected in the Classic Preference Panel. 
/snip

I unmounted the partition that has 9.0.2 on it, and I was able to launch office for the first time. It's a pain in the butt, but it works.


----------



## macavenger (Oct 11, 2001)

I've been running office fine, with a classic drive selected. I really couldn't unmount the classic drive even if I wanted to, considering that many of my applications, including office, are on that partition. The only problem I have had with office (b1218) is that whenever I set up an IMAP account in entourage, it crashes as soon as it tries to retrieve the folder list from the server. Very annoying, as I prefer IMAP to POP


----------



## godzookie (Oct 11, 2001)

I noticed the IMAP bug too, its a bitch. Also, setting, "display account in folder list" results in a crash any time you update the folder list/


nick


----------



## djeans (Oct 11, 2001)

since unmounting the drive, and remounting it, office has worked fine. I havent re-launched classic yet, but the drive is mounted and selected in the classic control panel.

I have no idea why, but it works now and im happy


----------



## masternew (Oct 11, 2001)

Let me tell you guys, that when I installed Office X, there was an installer. Took less than five min. But there was an installer, I think it was called welcome to office X (not sure). BUT THERE WAS AN INSTALLER!.


----------



## twyg (Oct 11, 2001)

There is an installer in everyone of the releases.

Problem is, it's never in the same spot, and buried so deep it's not worth finding. Go ahead and pull out your old Office 98 CD. Go into sherlock, and type install. You'll find it. 

I don't even know why they bother with the installer anymore.


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 11, 2001)

So you install just components and also for uninstall, (I think you hold down option and uninstall becomes available).


----------



## godzookie (Oct 11, 2001)

That is the auto-run installer. Basically it installs all of the Ms extentions and other crap that some of the Office apps need to run. In the case that you accidentally delete one of these extentions or move or disable them, The "Microsoft Office First Run" application launches and reinstalls all of the blug. If anything but the libraries are deleted/moved/deactivated, the system requires a restart, otherwise the app runs. 

This is basically a self defense system in that, unlike pre 98, where, if you accidentally deleted/moved/deactivated on of the microsoft extentions, the app just plain wouldn't run, this application makes sure it does.

But the applications themselves are installed by (post 98) dragging the folder to the users' drive.


Nick


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 11, 2001)

Ha ha!!! it works... it actualy works!!!  

unmounted the drive with classic on it.  Started all of the office progs, mounted the classic disk to see if the apps would crash.  I then closed them all and selected a classic start up disk.  opened them again and it works!
I have a usable version of office now!
Thanks DJ!


----------



## djeans (Oct 11, 2001)

Glad i could help out, but it was zaxcom who found the answer.


----------



## okkokokko (Oct 11, 2001)

anyone who wants to share l/p to an ftp-server that got the latest build?

cheers!


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by okkokokko _
> *anyone who wants to share l/p to an ftp-server that got the latest build?
> 
> cheers! *



Get carracho and do a search for "sharewood forest"
I uploaded build 1218 a few days ago.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by djeans _
> *Glad i could help out, but it was zaxcom who found the answer. *



Where's appled discussion page located at?  I remember finding it one time but I seem to have lost the URL


----------



## djeans (Oct 11, 2001)

Just go to apple.com and click on the support tab. there is a link to discussions there that will let you choose what topic you would like to look at. The thread where i found the answer is at 

http://discussions.info.apple.com/WebX?50@173.nDHFa4IGevx^1@.ef9d9e9/4


----------



## eeyoreed (Oct 14, 2001)

So . . .
Is anyone sure about an Office X GM build?
Is there anyone who can post it on Carracho? I tried the Sharewood Forest, but the connection is bad.
Thanks!

-eeyoreed
eeyoreed@yahoo.com


----------



## GadgetLover (Oct 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eeyoreed _
> *So . . .
> Is anyone sure about an Office X GM build?
> Is there anyone who can post it on Carracho? I tried the Sharewood Forest, but the connection is bad.
> ...



I have a lame Question...  while this has nothing to do with eeyoreed's Office X download question, how do I find servers like Shareware Forest on Carracho.  I DL'd the app but don't know how to use it yet (admittedly, haven't read anything about it).  I'm familiar with Hotline but have never used Carracho.  Is it better, just different?  Which should I keep on my HD?


----------



## jeb1138 (Oct 15, 2001)

For anybody who knows how to use a sniffer (or wants to learn) and is going to try out Office v.X -- could you start a sniffer before you run the app for the first time (or before you run the installer if there is one) and leave it running?  There's a good sniffer ported for X at http://www.circlemud.org/~jelson/software/tcpflow/ called tcpflow.
At least in build 1218 all the office apps open up a port in the 3XXX range (different every time) when they launch.  Some of us over in another thread ("MS Spying.." have been trying to figure out why.  Maybe debugging, maybe licensing maybe something else.
If anybody gets any info about this please post in "MS spying through Office v.X?"  Also to anybody with a build higher than 1218, it would also be interesting to know whether these builds do the same thing.  You can scan yourself w/ Network Utility.
Thanks.


----------



## cwoody222 (Oct 17, 2001)

I was able to get v 1218 from Carracho on my first day figuring out how to use it.  Set up the d/l, went to bed, and had it in the morning.

But...the s/n that came with it didn't work.  And I can't find one!

I don't seem to have "access" to any other Carracho servers (but they let me get a 191mb file the other day!) to try another s/n.

I've tried programs like Surfers Serials (had to figure that one out, too) but to no avail.

If anyone has serial #s to share with me, I'd appreciate it! 



Edit: I got the s/n; thanks to all who helped!


----------

